# Best Hovhaness symphony!



## Julius Seizure (Mar 28, 2017)

pick ur poison!

i like sym 19 vishnu

it weir


----------



## MonagFam (Nov 17, 2015)

The first one I heard was Symphony No.50 (Mount St. Helens). I got it on a whim, not being one that often got "modern" composers at the time. I thought it was amazing, and had me get as many works as I could. I believe my collection includes Symphony nos: 1-3, 6-7, 12, 15, 20-22, 29, 31, 38-39, 46, 49-50, 53, & 63

He is hit or miss with me now though. I should probably take some time with them and see if I don't have a new favorite, but that time of the eruption through the fugue gets me everytime in no. 50.


----------



## Portamento (Dec 8, 2016)

MonagFam said:


> The first one I heard was Symphony No.50 (Mount St. Helens). I got it on a whim, not being one that often got "modern" composers at the time. I thought it was amazing, and had me get as many works as I could. I believe my collection includes Symphony nos: 1-3, 6-7, 12, 15, 20-22, 29, 31, 38-39, 46, 49-50, 53, & 63
> 
> He is hit or miss with me now though. I should probably take some time with them and see if I don't have a new favorite, but that time of the eruption through the fugue gets me everytime in no. 50.


Do you mind hearing No. 19 (on YouTube)? It is a masterpiece in my books, structurally and tonally different from the rest of Hovhaness' symphonies. I would love to hear what you think, and maybe you it will enter your collection one day.


----------



## MonagFam (Nov 17, 2015)

Portamento said:


> Do you mind hearing No. 19 (on YouTube)? It is a masterpiece in my books, structurally and tonally different from the rest of Hovhaness' symphonies. I would love to hear what you think, and maybe you it will enter your collection one day.


I will check it out tomorrow and let you know!


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

MonagFam said:


> I will check it out tomorrow and let you know!


That's a good idea, if O.P ever returns that is.


----------



## MonagFam (Nov 17, 2015)

I listened to Symphony No.19 this morning. It is unmistakenly Hovhaness! The piece is fluid, but stays connected throughout. I can hear a lot of similarities with No. 50, and it feels like he built on a number of the themes from No. 19. Not sure if I am ready to move it to the top, but it is only my first time hearing it. Thanks for suggesting it..


----------



## Azol (Jan 25, 2015)

Glad this thread has been created.
I enjoy most Hovhaness symphonies I have encountered so far, nos. 2, 22, 50, 60, 63, 66 are in my collection.
But for now I am even more happy listening to his Guitar Concerto (the 1st one, Op. 325) - basically a full-scale symphony with solo instrument. Very recommended! Naxos has paired it with lively Symphony 60 "To the Appalachian Mountains" - also one of my current favorites by Hovhaness.


----------



## Portamento (Dec 8, 2016)

MonagFam said:


> I listened to Symphony No.19 this morning. It is unmistakenly Hovhaness! The piece is fluid, but stays connected throughout. I can hear a lot of similarities with No. 50, and it feels like he built on a number of the themes from No. 19. Not sure if I am ready to move it to the top, but it is only my first time hearing it. Thanks for suggesting it..


I'm glad you liked it! Am I wrong that it is pretty different from the rest of his symphonies with their lush chords and neoclassicism?


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

I had a brief Hovhannes kick, I ended up feeling overwhelmed by the sheer number of all those symphonies. It was like looking at a huge mountain and wondering if it were something I wanted to start climbing.


----------



## MonagFam (Nov 17, 2015)

Portamento said:


> I'm glad you liked it! Am I wrong that it is pretty different from the rest of his symphonies with their lush chords and neoclassicism?


You probably have more musical insight than I do. I did feel early that it was almost like an homage to Hovhaness as it didn't sound quite the same. A "modern" Hovhaness (interesting as it was an earlier work) if you will.


----------



## MonagFam (Nov 17, 2015)

Manxfeeder said:


> I had a brief Hovhannes kick, I ended up feeling overwhelmed by the sheer number of all those symphonies. It was like looking at a huge mountain and wondering if it were something I wanted to start climbing.


He definitely loved mountains,so he might appreciate your thoughts!


----------



## SONNET CLV (May 31, 2014)

Were I cynical I could reiterate the famous Dallapiccola remark about Vivaldi, but refer it to Hovhaness. Fortunately, I'm not cynical. (At least I hope not, at least where music is concerned.) I rather enjoy the Vivaldi concertos and hear much variety in them. And I enjoy the Hovhaness symphonies, too. I've heard quite a few of them (via recordings) and have a quite a number in my disc collection. (I believe I own every one of the Crystal Records "Poseidon Society" LPs of Hovhaness's music, and I've gathered up quite a few Hovhaness music CDs as well, so I've long known this music.) I probably return most to the remarkable Second Symphony, "Mysterious Mountain" Op. 132 (it seems to be Hovhaness's most recorded work, so the fact that I have more recordings of this one than others might have something to do with my choosing), but I have a great favor for, as well as No2, No. 22 too, "City of Light" Op. 236. I'm simply glad that the composer has written so much and that I, as a music lover, have had the opportunity to hear so much of the man's music. There's really no need to pick one work over another. Each work of art may be taken on on its own terms. Which means that maybe today I'll tap into some Hovhaness music other than Symphonies 2 and 22. Which is just fine with me.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

I have to admit, I stopped with Mysterious Mountain and the City of Light and whatever is on that Naxos disc. It's not that I didn't want to go further; I was just overwhelmed. 

I also have the Great Whales, but, just personally, I don't think it's on the same par.


----------



## Klassik (Mar 14, 2017)

I have the famed Living Stereo CD recording of Mysterious Mountain by Reiner/CSO. I figured that it would be good to have a copy of that symphony as it does have some local fame. It had it's debut with the Houston Symphony under Stokowski. Houston seems like the last place one would want to debut music with mountain imagery, but I'm glad they got some publicity out of it regardless.

I must admit that Mysterious Mountain and other Hovhaness works really don't do much for me. I don't find it to be bad, but I don't find it to be that interesting either. I'm not sure how Hovhaness got top billing on that Living Stereo record when works by Stravinsky and Prokofiev were also on the disc, but it is what it is. Nevertheless, maybe Hovhaness has something that will interest me that I just have not listened to yet. He certainly has a lot to offer. Maybe I'll check out some of his other works one of these days.


----------



## brianvds (May 1, 2013)

Azol said:


> Guitar Concerto (the 1st one, *Op. 325*) -


And right there is the problem with Hovhaness - one does not know where to even start.


----------



## Portamento (Dec 8, 2016)

Aah, someone should release "Hovhaness 17" so we can hear everything! I do, however, think Nos. 2, 6, 19, 23, and 50 are his five best symphonies. Based on what you've heard, what do _you_ think are your top five?


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

Only heard a couple. No. 2, which I think is his most acclaimed (not that it really matters). And that no. 19 you posted. Great stuff.


----------



## Portamento (Dec 8, 2016)

A great next step which introduces you to Hovhaness' late style is No. 50.


----------



## Klassik (Mar 14, 2017)

I decided to give Hovhaness a listen tonight. First I tried Symphony No. 19 based on the recommendations here. Conclusion: Rubbish. I could only take the auditory punishment for so long. Then I tried No. 50. This is better. The 3rd movement has a marching band feel to it. I'm not a fan of the "lets just throw a ton of percussion at it" approach of many mid-late 20th century pieces, but it tied together okay here. I wouldn't call it a gem, but it's got some redeeming qualities.


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

Klassik said:


> I decided to give Hovhaness a listen tonight. First I tried Symphony No. 19 based on the recommendations here. Conclusion: Rubbish. I could only take the auditory punishment for so long. Then I tried No. 50. This is better. The 3rd movement has a marching band feel to it. I'm not a fan of the "lets just throw a ton of percussion at it" approach of many mid-late 20th century pieces, but it tied together okay here. I wouldn't call it a gem, but it's got some redeeming qualities.


I liked the Symphony 19 better than the 50, it was more interesting aurally.


----------



## brianvds (May 1, 2013)

Phil loves classical said:


> I liked the Symphony 19 better than the 50, it was more interesting aurally.


I first heard no. 19 a few years ago and didn't like it (except for the little bit that was used in Carl Sagan's _Cosmos_ series!). Thanks to this thread I gave it a re-listen; this time round I enjoyed it much more.

Of the very few of his symphonies that I know (has anyone actually heard all of them!?) I'd say no. 2 ("Mysterious Mountain") and no. 22 ("City of Light") are very accessible and easy on the ear. The Mount St. Helens one as well, actually, except, obviously, when the mountain blows its top. 

As I understand it, Hovhaness was something of a pantheist, and there is often a mystical dimension to his work. Thus, not everyone's cup of tea.


----------



## Portamento (Dec 8, 2016)

I wish I could just buy a single CD with Hovhaness's 'best' symphonies... alas if I wanted to have nos. 2, 4, 6, 19, and 50, I would have to buy five separate recordings.


----------



## Selby (Nov 17, 2012)

I am a big fan. I agree that _Symphony No. 19, Op. 217, "Vishnu"_ (1966) holds a special spot in his large symphonic ouvre. He continued his experiments in aleotoric techniques, successful in his piano concerto Lousadzak. He called it 'senza misura' ('spirit murmur') as a way to evoke 'controlled chaos.' Hovhaness: "'Controlled chaos' is achieved by precise and exact written notes of irregular and varying patterns, played simultaneously at variable speeds." A more approachable example may be his Opus 208 string quartets (



).

Non-harmonic lines work especially effective in this piece due to what he is evoking - Vishu trampling through the cosmos - Hovhaness: "protector and preserver of the life of the spheres in their endless rotations and spiral motions." He went on to say of the work: "Vishnu symbolizes the creative forces of the galaxies. The symphony suggests the concept of the circulation of divine energies throughout the universes. Wild but controlled chaos bursts out in brass and percussion in free, rhythmless passages, followed by bells. This might symbolize the explosions which take place in the central core of giant galaxies of stars when millions of suns explode simultaneously, throwing out new universes of stars and planetary systems."

A brilliant piece. Not mentioned, _Symphony No. 17, Op. 203, "for Metal Orchestra"_ (1963) is another personal favorite.

Some day. Some day an ambitious conductor will be given the green light for a recording project of all 67. Hopefully before I die :0

references can be found from the fan website: http://www.hovhaness.com/Hovhaness.html


----------



## Klassik (Mar 14, 2017)

Portamento said:


> I wish I could just buy a single CD with Hovhaness's 'best' symphonies... alas if I wanted to have nos. 2, 4, 6, 19, and 50, I would have to buy five separate recordings.


While I probably wouldn't want too many Hovhaness CDs myself (I already have Symphony No. 2 and 50 is the only other one I kind of like that I've heard), I can understand the frustration at the expense of buying CDs of lesser known composers. I always feel kind of ripped off when I pay ~$16 for one CD of some little known composer when I could have brought an entire set of Beethoven symphonies from A-list conductors and orchestras for less. But, anyway, maybe someone will make a budget Hovhaness boxset at some point for fans of his.


----------



## Omicron9 (Oct 13, 2016)

Best or favorite? Hint: In art, there is no best anything.


----------

